# Food with Metronidazole for molly



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

My molly has white feces right now. He had it about 6 months ago and I treated the entire tank with Marcyn and it cleared him up. But now it's a full tank of fish, and I'm not wanting to medicate the entire tank for one fish. I read that food with Metronidazole in it will help cure him.. But I can't figure out what foods from Petsmart or Petco have this in it? Does anyone know?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jungle sells an anti-parasite food that has either metro or prazi in it. But it is a large pellet, and small fish tend not to eat it. You can grind it up with a mortar and pestle (Super H mart has them), buy a medicated flake online (angels plus), or add seachem metro powder to a softened frozen food and refreeze. The last one is a bit of PITA, but you can pick a food you know the fish like and increase the odd of it actually getting in them.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah they prefer flake food. I try to feed them bloodworms sometimes, but they only eat a little. Pellets are no hope, lol. I think he might be fine though, only the first little bit of his poo was white and the rest of it was brown like normal. I think I'll order some of that Angels Plus online though just to have it. I have enough fish now that I'm sure it will come in handy sooner or later.


----------

